# Windows 7 enterprise with Basic or premium key



## kaudey (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi,
I installed win7 enterprise edition from the digit jan2010 DVD which has got a trial period of 90 days. I am planning to buy a win7 home basic/premium copy after that period. Can I apply the home basic/premium key to my existing installation of win 7, or will I need to freshly install win 7 again? I have heard that all the win7 installation are same, the features that will be unlocked for a particular user will depend on the type of key he is using, like home premium, enterprise or ultimate. If that is the case then I think wht I have mentioned above should work. Please help!!


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 2, 2010)

you are exactly right in your assumption...nearly all the Windows (7) installations are same. It is the key which makes the difference and add/removes particular features from the OS.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 2, 2010)

Have win7 enterprise edition, that key works for corporate or Bulk installation..

Not sure if that will work with Basic or premium edition.


----------



## kaudey (Jul 6, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Have win7 enterprise edition, that key works for corporate or Bulk installation..
> 
> Not sure if that will work with Basic or premium edition.


 
Any idea where I can get the key for cheap or anybody ready to share a key for a price? I can use any win7 edition key if I get it for cheap.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 6, 2010)

kaudey, what do you do? I mean are you a student or working somewhere?


----------



## kaudey (Jul 6, 2010)

^ I am working in IT. Is it relevant?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sir, if you were a student I would have happily shared a spare key with you. I actually have a couple of spare keys with me as I have a MSDN account (courtesy organization I work for). If you work in IT then you can afford it I guess


----------



## kaudey (Jul 6, 2010)

^Of course I can afford. I appreciate ur concern for the less privileged. Please do let me know if you are ready to share ur key *for a price. *I hope it would be lower than the market cost 
Thanks


----------



## PraKs (Jul 6, 2010)

@gagan007

Microsoft do track users logged in from other IP addresses & use of corporate keys for personal purpose.

They might track this down & ban whole range given for that company. Be careful.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 7, 2010)

It is for personal use my dear 
Do you think I will risk my job for this?


----------



## duh (Jul 17, 2010)

kaudey said:


> ^ I am working in IT. Is it relevant?



google up, for slic 2.1 for oem activation.
i cant guide you with that, even tho i did for too many friends of mine, who are just simply stingy. well its not that difficult either, you just need to to insert the slic 2.1 public key into the bios or efi and upgrade it. peace of mind, OEM activation and stays genuine for eternity. else use linux like how i do. and continue to rant like how you are doing now for a key. 

choice is yours. 
#1. either pay and get a key or mod your own bios.
#2. install open source operating system, install virtualization tool, get the vhd from M$ for 120 day trial. and download it again.  

simple

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




kaudey said:


> ^ I am working in IT. Is it relevant?



google up, for slic 2.1 for oem activation.
i cant guide you with that, even tho i did for too many friends of mine, who are just simply stingy. well its not that difficult either, you just need to to insert the slic 2.1 public key into the bios or efi and upgrade it. peace of mind, OEM activation and stays genuine for eternity. else use linux like how i do. and continue to rant like how you are doing now for a key. 

choice is yours. 
#1. either pay and get a key or mod your own bios.
#2. install open source operating system, install virtualization tool, get the vhd from M$ for 120 day trial. and download it again.  

simple

mods: you okay?
*Operating Systems* Post anything about Unix, Linux, BSD, Solaris, etc., here. Open Source only please
why are these posts auto moved to designated sub forum?


----------



## vignesh (Jul 17, 2010)

You need to reinstall once you buy your own copy of windows.


----------



## duh (Jul 18, 2010)

vignesh said:


> You need to reinstall once you buy your own copy of windows.



You "MUST" reinstall once you buy your own copy of windows.


----------



## borax12 (Jul 22, 2010)

....hey that oem activation thing ...doesnt need flashing your bios or what.......it is only for people who have like messed up branded laptop or desktop with a presinstalled os.....and/or there is a lot of factory installed crap in there....and u need to make your pc a new on...with a fresh ,clean install of win 7......its actaually a lot simpler.......
this method is only for people with licensed copy  of the win 7 os installed on yor pc....and you can only......reinstall that version which you had earlier......
so firstly....google up abr oem....activaton backup......and download the one meant ofr win 7....then backup your data.....and then insert a flash drive in your pc..and backup the pem activated serial and registartion key..(these are diff from the printed product key behind your laptop or pc).....(the keys that hae been backed up are in form of text files....)...then....take any win 7 dvd..borrow it from a friend...or get it from somewhere else.....(actually do this first before anything)then google up abt efgy.cfg...removal tool...and make an iso of the dvd u borrowed and apply the patch o the iso using the tool u just downloaded.....and burn the patched iso onto to a dvd....and then u are ready with the installation procedure....pop in the dvd....and then boot into the installation screen ...and the select the edition of win 7 that ur desktop or laptop came with.....(please select that only otherwise it wont work)and when it comes to the step of entering the license key.....press cancel...u will automatically shift to the trial version...then when it comes to the desktop .....reinsert that pen drive...and run the abr program again...and click restore....the activation...voila ..ur system is fresh again.....(please remember from wherever u are running the exe file of abr activator.....not e that the txt files of registration and serial key (the files on the pen drive remeber)....and the program file need to be in the same folder)....


----------

